# Mirror Finish: Detailing Training Course at Shinearama 24th July.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok guys, after a sell out for the last 6 months doing different coursesl, I am pleased to announce that Sunday 24th July will be the date for the course. 

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!! Also, if the usual motley crew book people coming on a course 2 times now.

For a change in July we will be going through the whole process of detailing from the wash stage, claying, tar removal etc.

Also planned is a full wheels off detail concentrating on cleaning the arches and applying dressing, properly cleaning wheels, claying wheels and protecting wheels. I believe the donor car is pretty awfull.

We will also be doing a full engine bay detail and how to dress an engine properly.

Then using different types of LSP and applying correctly.

I will be using the steam cleaner a lot for a lot of these tasks as well as doing a full interior detail just using steam and no chemicals.

After that we will move onto machine polishing.

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to concentrate more on machining then that is what we will do. I just wanted to offer a bit of an alternative course, perhaps more a beginners course.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then £40 remainder due via paypal by 16th July. . PLEASE SEE BELOW FOR BOOKINGS!!!!!!!

Special for you guys......Open Forum, it's your course guys so let me know what you want!!!!!!! Bring your cars as well so specifics can be addressed.

Training will be based on both DA and Rotary, to include paint type, pad/polish selection, taking paint readings to working with the machines from polishing to finishing a finish.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

Price for the day will be £60.00 per person.

For bookings and to be added the list a £20 deposit will be required with the remainder to be paid on the day.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!! (One deposit was returned last month)

The date will be Sunday 24th July 2011. Starting at 10am through to 4:00pm ish.

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and light refreshments will be provided throughout the day. There is a Mc Donalds 5 mins away for people wanting a breakfast on the way in.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. stevenw007 Deposit Received
2. Emporio Deposit Received
3. wja96 Deposit Recieved
4. AgentGibbs Deposit Received
5. gleaming Deposit Received
6. thirSTi Deposit Received
7. johnnyh Deposit Received
8. HebdenDave Deposit received
9. pimpmyc250 Deposit Received
10. mikegemmill Deposit Received
11. dave smith

Reserve
1. scott2011
2. 
3.

Cheers


----------



## wja96 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm in. If there is time an we do stone chip repair again? I'll bring the paint and lacquer:thumb:

Deposit Sent.


----------



## Emporio (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm in deposit sent


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in Steve - the red/pink Civic guy, remember?


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

Interested in your course, more so if your going to take the wheels off and go into properly cleaning and protecting wheels.
Also interested in full engine bay detail, and would be good to see how a engine bay detail is done using steam.

Gibbs


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

also intrested put me down for a place 

regards carl


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

PM me the paypal address please, I dont want to miss out


----------



## mikegemmill (May 11, 2011)

Please reserve me a place!!! Mike.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

gleaming said:


> also intrested put me down for a place
> 
> regards carl


PM Sent


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

johnnyh said:


> PM me the paypal address please, I dont want to miss out





mikegemmill said:


> Please reserve me a place!!! Mike.


Hi Guys
I cannot PM you as you don't have enough posts. You can use my mobile number for paypal payments or text me. If you send a payment please put your user name somewhere as I loose track if I can't identify you. All payments as a gift as well please.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

johnnyh said:


> I'm in Steve - the red/pink Civic guy, remember?


Hi John.
I can't pm you as you dont have enough posts, you need 10 to unlock the feature, and I cannot find your number now.


----------



## thirSTi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Steve, I'm interested in attending, just need deposit details. 

Cheers Adie


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahh I see, not to worry I will pay via your moby number tomorrow


----------



## thirSTi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Steve, deposit sent.

Cheers Adie


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

Deposit sent Ste


----------



## pimpmyc250 (May 12, 2011)

hi stick me on 

just havent got 10 posts as yet...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Update.

We will be doing the wheels and engine bay on my car, as the backs have not been done in 2 years properly as well as the engine. So that must be 70k miles since they were last done. I will also offer it for a good steaming inside as well. 

So if someone wants to offer their car for the rest of the day, mainly maintenance, cleaning, claying and light polishing and LSP's feel free to offer. I think Steve's Porsche would be a good candidate, I could then do my famous burn through demo!!!!!


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

Feel free to practice on my crappy civic. Paint ranges from ok to arrgh and engine bay has never been cleaned.


----------



## mikegemmill (May 11, 2011)

Deposit paid!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

mikegemmill said:


> Deposit paid!


Cheers Mike, I have emailed you back and added you to the list.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

johnnyh said:


> Feel free to practice on my crappy civic. Paint ranges from ok to arrgh and engine bay has never been cleaned.


Hi John
Yes I have seen it pink at th eback and red at the front.

But yes will be a good car to polish on, cheers. Still getting my wheels done though!!


----------



## scott2011 (May 10, 2011)

Hi peeps, is there any places left? would love to come.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

scott2011 said:


> Hi peeps, is there any places left? would love to come.


I'll pop you down as 2nd reserve and see what happens.


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Update.
> 
> We will be doing the wheels and engine bay on my car, as the backs have not been done in 2 years properly as well as the engine. So that must be 70k miles since they were last done. I will also offer it for a good steaming inside as well.
> 
> So if someone wants to offer their car for the rest of the day, mainly maintenance, cleaning, claying and light polishing and LSP's feel free to offer. I think Steve's Porsche would be a good candidate, I could then do my famous burn through demo!!!!!


Oh my aren't we funny, you can keep your hands off my porsche, I'm saving it to try wet sanding on blind folded. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

steveineson said:


> Oh my aren't we funny, you can keep your hands off my porsche, I'm saving it to try wet sanding on blind folded. :lol::lol::lol:


You know you want too!!


----------



## scott2011 (May 10, 2011)

cheers.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

If the two reserve guys want to come we have the space, let me know via pm and I will send you the details.


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

Any chance of an address?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Unit 1e
Stag Industrial Estate
Atlantic Street
Altrincham
WA14 5DW


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Steve, really sorry but I can't make this months course, something come up so if you want to give my place to somebody else no problem. Cheers


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

hi steve will we be learning how to do paint correction on the course


----------



## StevenW007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Steve, just sent you a PM about the course if you have any places.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

StevenW007 said:


> Hi Steve, just sent you a PM about the course if you have any places.


Just repled back.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dave smith said:


> hi steve will we be learning how to do paint correction on the course


Hi Dave, yes, I will be showing the new micro fibre pad system for the DA, awsome stuff.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

steveineson said:


> Hi Steve, really sorry but I can't make this months course, something come up so if you want to give my place to somebody else no problem. Cheers


No problem Steve, I'll return your deposit as your place has been taken!!:thumb:


----------



## pimpmyc250 (May 12, 2011)

when do you want the balance of the deposit matey?,as i am signed up for the 24th... been away from the net with work, so just catching up

got a merc thats available for a clean up, its not too bad tbh, its due in a paintshop in a couple of weeks for a touch up for where they all rust...


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

Err which is it regarding payment?

"Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then £40 remainder due via paypal by 16th July"

or

"For bookings and to be added the list a £20 deposit will be required with the remainder to be paid on the day."

It would be better for me if I could paypal you the remainder, so is that OK?


----------



## Emporio (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Steve,

£40 balance paid today via paypal


----------



## pimpmyc250 (May 12, 2011)

paid up as well:wave:


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Steve,

I missed out on this course, will the August Beginner Course cover the same topic's?

Many Thanks

Indy


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

indydulay said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I missed out on this course, will the August Beginner Course cover the same topic's?
> 
> ...


Yes it will.


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Great stuff, could you kindly put me on the list please?


----------



## mikegemmill (May 11, 2011)

Just paid my remainder.... looking forward to this!


----------



## thirSTi (Mar 16, 2011)

Paid in full now Steve

:buffer:

Cheers
Adie


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

What a great day, will look forward to some more courses being run.
Very informative, and the course went at a good pace with plenty of time for questions and answers

Thanks goes to Steve and Phil :thumb:

Gibbs


----------



## pimpmyc250 (May 12, 2011)

many thanks for the course , steve

was excellent , very informative and good banter...will sign up for another 

must get my wheels refurbed soon...did i hear you have a course for that?


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

Another cracker - managed a wash and polish for front of car when I got back!
Cheers to all who came and Phil and Swedish Steve!


----------



## StevenW007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks to Steve and Phil for a great day. I feel much more confident geting the rotary out and trying it for myself having gone through this session with Steve.

Also thanks to the guys for giving my car a good going over. It was in a very sorry state but by the end of the day it was lookign great. As soon as I got home I gave the rest of the wheels a good going over as well as the glass and a quick wash over the full car.

Ste


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

just like to big up steve and phil :thumb:

for what was a very wonderful day

and met a great set a of guys 

cheers carl


----------



## shinyphil (Mar 31, 2008)

Good to see you all fellas. Swedish Steve is growing his tash and getting some white socks for the next course :buffer:


----------

